# Cheryl Cole - X-Factor



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone else just see her preform her new single, 'live' on the X-Factor?

It said in the paper today she decided to preform it live after all the flack of hypocrisy she was receiving. Some parts seemed live, but the chorus sounded recorded to me.

Thought she did OK anyway, there's people on the show with stronger voices, but fair dues for getting up there and doing it. Plus, I may be a bit biased because I want to smash that pasty like there's no tomorrow, regardless of the lack of curves I normally go for! Something about those eyes, see-through side t1ts in that dress and the accent does it for me! :thumb:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it sounded completely crap.

it was a non song and it was mumbled. i couldn't make out any lyrics.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

id like to curl out a massive biz on her face then nail her doggy style whilst pushing her face into the previously laid out log.

would probably skip the obligatory post jizz cuddle though.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i thought it wasnt a very good performance, ive seen better from some of the contestants currently on the show. nice to watch though


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

At least she didn't let her backing singer do it all for her like the "big voice" of Witney Houston.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

People with the strongest voices don't always make good singers.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tasty said:


> At least she didn't let her backing singer do it all for her like the "big voice" of Witney Houston.


witney looks stoned off her trolley.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

And on another note, witney was off her face.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i have decided that yes,,,, she may marry me


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Back on the crack witters!


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> witney looks stoned off her trolley.


she was a bit spaced out like, kept staring into the crowd and taking ages to answer dermots questions.

Robbie last week now whitney what goes on behind the scenes on the xfactor


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cherly to marry me not whitny who yes like robbie last week was off her head


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

didnt really like cheryls performance but whitneys wae awesome een though she looked a bit out of it, lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I don't know about Cheryl's singing, but I'd like to see her perform in other ways


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

only like the very end bit of cheryls performance.....

STATE of Whitney Houston holy hell!!!! :blink:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Houston was off her nut!! ha ha...

Quality lass her.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

OK, the Cheryl song was crap, but still fair dues for getting up there in front of 14 Million people. Plus, she has made more money doing that crap in the last decade than the majority here will make in their life-time.

PS. Did I mention I want to tap that ass?! Very hard, again and again and again..!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im behind, just watching WH now, id let you all borrow cheryl for the weekend

i think shes just a nother person who was really happy to be performing lol


----------



## wilson1980 (Sep 20, 2009)

x factor seems to be like a rehab thing now for all the ex druggies. wonder when amy whinehouse is on there next..watch this space..as for cheryl cole. shes a weapon and who cares if shes not a good singer..i pay just to watch her have a sh1t if i could lol


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i caught the end of x factor and couldn't stop lookin at cheryls boobs in that top. WOW


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'd like to see any one of you sing and dance at the same time...

Thought she sounded pretty good, not my type of song, but still good...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'd like to see any one of you sing and dance at the same time...
> 
> Thought she sounded pretty good, not my type of song, but still good...


i could fill that top better then cheryl cole too but doesnt mean anyone wants to see it :lol:

for the record i love her and always will :tongue:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounded ok, looked awesome, i don't care for her music so the looks do it for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

shes ugly and cant sing. enough said


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> shes ugly and cant sing. enough said


NEG REP - FIRST TIME EVER


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'd like to see any one of you sing and dance at the same time...
> 
> Thought she sounded pretty good, not my type of song, but still good...


Agreed:thumbup1:



davetherave said:


> *i could fill that top better then cheryl cole *too but doesnt mean anyone wants to see it :lol:
> 
> for the record i love her and always will :tongue:


Ain't gyno a biatch:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sylar said:


> OK, the Cheryl song was crap, but still fair dues for getting up there in front of 14 Million people. Plus, she has made more money doing that crap in the last decade than the majority here will make in their life-time.
> 
> PS. Did I mention I want to tap that ass?! Very hard, again and again and again..!


Grown men watching x fvcking factor :ban:

I see the letro isn't hitting your libido very hard


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Really does nothing for me.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

cheryl is great eye candy, but has an average voice.

she has far too much fame for little talent


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

she didnt look best pleased tonight, sour face lol though that little outfit mmmmm thats all im gonna say!

and what was whitney smoking ha ha she was off her face


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Well whitney dint last long of the gear did she - the only thing that wasnt wired was her bra.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheryl Cole is hot as fook and comes across as a lovely lass! 

But....I don't rate her singing voice at all! :sad:

She's a very weak singer, in my books. 

Whitney - WTF was that all about?!?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Anyone else just see her preform her new single, 'live' on the X-Factor?
> 
> It said in the paper today she decided to preform it live after all the flack of hypocrisy she was receiving. Some parts seemed live, but the chorus sounded recorded to me.
> 
> Thought she did OK anyway, there's people on the show with stronger voices, but fair dues for getting up there and doing it. Plus, I may be a bit biased because I want to smash that pasty like there's no tomorrow, regardless of the lack of curves I normally go for! Something about those eyes, see-through side t1ts in that dress *and the accent does it for me!* :thumb:


Didnt see it but I have to agree I like her accent but then I'm an immigrant! Plus she is pretty as hell and has one helluva smile. But her body is not that great!

But now tell me.. to you does she have a noticeable accent?


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

orange86 said:


> cheryl is great eye candy, but has an average voice.
> 
> she has far too much fame for little talent


she is simon cowells bitch though.

he is propper after her and wouldn't be supprised if he is getting her


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

She is hot. That thigh tatoo does something for me. A good pair of tits on her too in all fairness.

I'd let her ride me like a blackpool donkey!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Grown men watching x fvcking factor
> 
> I see the letro isn't hitting your libido very hard


Only tuned in to see her preform, honest... :innocent:



TaintedSoul said:


> But now tell me.. to you does she have a noticeable accent?


Of course, she's a Geordie! You telling me all this time living in the UK and every region sounds the same? That's just racist! :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Only tuned in to see her preform, honest... :innocent:
> 
> Of course, she's a Geordie! You telling me all this time living in the UK and every region sounds the same? That's just racist! :laugh:


Sound the same, walk the same, look the same. I swear to me there is only English, Irish and Scottish.... joking. I can definitely pick different accent for sure but cant yet label where they from. Cheryl's Georgie isnt she so perhaps I need to come up there for a weekend away!!

What I meant was. Back home we have different accents for different regions but I dont any of them particular more attractive.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

pickle said:


> she is simon cowells bitch though.
> 
> he is propper after her and wouldn't be supprised if he is getting her


He's after nailing her and you can see it a mile off, you've only got to see the way he looks at her when she's gving him a rollocking like last night to see he wants to smash her in.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

She is so hot ... but singing ain't half as good as some of the contestants.

Dancing though - 10/10


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

That little outfit cheryl had on was great. I almost got wood.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Nidge said:


> He's after nailing her and you can see it a mile off, you've only got to see the way he looks at her when she's gving him a rollocking like last night to see *he wants to smash her in*.


"He" being the diffinative word

He = male = wants to smash Cheryl to bits, it comes in the job desciption.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> And on another note, witney was off her face.


I thought so. She was struggling to say anything other than 'thankyou' and kept staring at the floor when talking to Dermot.

For the record I thought both her and Cheryl were pretty awful but Cheryls dance routine was quite good.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> witney looks stoned off her trolley.


my thoughts too slam...

and i wonder which poor bugger got fired after she came off stage for the "wardrobe malfuction" lol......it wasnt a bad issue..the strap wasnt holding her dress on or anything..but she will have gone bonkers backstage..

cheryl was good i thought...not every great song is fully audible as far as lyrics go....

but i wasnt convinced it was fully live...i think she had assistance.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

lambert said:


> That little outfit cheryl had on was great. I almost got wood.


I did get wood, I was thinking about that black thong type thing she had on. She could have rode me with that uniform on anyday.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought whitney looked hot! I got a twitch when her dress came undone


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Av - she did have supporting vocals for the chorus

I just thought she was lovely - what a little darling she is, and she is a geordie too !

Loving the leotard & military theme even if she did nearly disappear under that hat !


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

chilisi said:


> miss cole is a fox.. id make love to her for hours whilst i sang barry white's greatest hits to her.


Knock yerself out chilisi


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I was out in my locals bars so i didnt.. But seeing as the song is awful i can imagine it was rubbish


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Cheryl Cole is hot as fook and comes across as a lovely lass!
> 
> But....I don't rate her singing voice at all! :sad:
> 
> ...


I worry about myself... I wouldnt even want to date Cheryl.. she doesnt do anything for me what so ever. My gf rocks my world just to see her.. but Cheryl is like looking at a glass of water for me.. I know I am the only one that she doesnt do anything for.. as even my gf thinks Cheryl is the most stunning girl on earth.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

She looked like m.bison


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I stopped playing with barbie years ago


Dont understand she is just about the same size as you honey


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Bulk1 said:


> I worry about myself... I wouldnt even want to date Cheryl.. she doesnt do anything for me what so ever. My gf rocks my world just to see her.. but Cheryl is like looking at a glass of water for me.. I know I am the only one that she doesnt do anything for.. as even my gf thinks Cheryl is the most stunning girl on earth.


You keep telling yourself that and maybe even you will believe it, just like you do about your abs "i do have abs" as pulling skin tight :lol: :tongue:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> She looked like m.bison


Agreed! Chun Li would of been a better look!


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

As far as geordies go Jem = 1, Cheryl = 2:blush:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

mrmasive said:


> You keep telling yourself that and maybe even you will believe it, just like you do about your abs "i do have abs" as pulling skin tight :lol: :tongue:


oh dear.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mrmasive said:


> You keep telling yourself that and maybe even you will believe it, just like you do about your abs "i do have abs" as pulling skin tight :lol: :tongue:


Aaah bit harsh that ....



avfc_ant said:


> As far as geordies go Jem = 1, Cheryl = 2:blush:


...and that

But I happen to agree

still - no one asked you to compare the market


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Jem why the meaniness. Im trying to make friends again pmsl.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

avfc_ant said:


> Jem why the meaniness. Im trying to make friends again pmsl.


Oh ok, must read posts properly - I thought I lost :whistling:

which I would, without a doubt 

Thought you were being horrid again :lol:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Jem said:


> Aaah bit harsh that ....


only if i had posted without smilies (thats the correct answer i think) lol

My training partner does it all the time. He describes them as "under abs" and the ones you can see are "over abs" :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

mrmasive said:


> only if i had posted without smilies (thats the correct answer i think) lol
> 
> My training partner does it all the time. He describes them as "under abs" and the ones you can see are "over abs" :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Do you always prefer making ref to guys bodies than girls? :whistling:


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oh ok, must read posts properly - I thought I lost :whistling:
> 
> which I would, without a doubt
> 
> Thought you were being horrid again :lol:


No :lol:

Ive learnt my lesson there lol. I must value and cherish your friendship as it means so much to me lol.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mrmasive said:


> only if i had posted without smilies (thats the correct answer i think) lol
> 
> My training partner does it all the time. He describes them as "under abs" and the ones you can see are "over abs" :lol: :lol: :thumb:


I am gonna try it :lol: *jem rushes off to mirror* I might have some :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Still think you should say sorry though !


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Jem said:


> I am gonna try it :lol: *jem rushes off to mirror* I might have some :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Still think you should say sorry though !


Are they there? pmsl ;-)


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Bulk1 said:


> Do you always prefer making ref to guys bodies than girls? :whistling:


lol i prefer women rather than girls but as for gender it depends who is the fittest :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mrmasive said:


> Are they there? pmsl ;-)


:no: :crying: :no:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Jem said:


> :no: :crying: :no:


it would seem you also have "under abs" :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Never mind Whitney and Cheryl, anyone else not think the Welsh girl Lucie is just hot as hell? I feel wrong liking her as she's only about 18 but she's lovely. - ow feck, lovely, must be due another shot...brb.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

BillC said:


> Never mind Whitney and Cheryl, anyone else not think the *Welsh girl Lucie is just hot as hell*? I feel wrong liking her as she's only about 18 but she's lovely. - ow feck, lovely, must be due another shot...brb.


fcuking hell yeah, she is EXACTLY my type


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

BillC said:


> Never mind Whitney and Cheryl, anyone else not think the Welsh girl Lucie is just hot as hell? I feel wrong liking her as she's only about 18 but she's lovely. - ow feck, lovely, must be due another shot...brb.


x2 LMAO

whitney looked great!!!


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

performance wasnt all that really but she is a sexy girl tho so ill let her off. sh*tney pooston wasnt that great either i might add, it seems she is still partial to a nose bag or 12 tho so brownie points to her for that tho


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mrmasive said:


> it would seem you also have "under abs" :whistling: :tongue:


is it possible to have "under, under, under" abs, sure I've got'em


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

ollie_ollie said:


> x2 LMAO
> 
> whitney looked great!!!


lmao wit woo sh*tney pooston. i agree lucie is pretty damn good i defo would


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Wee G said:


> This thread is useless without pics.


I was going to write a sarcy comment about you being too lazy to use google, however there dont seem to be any pics of her performance from last night yet so heres a pic from her younger days with very little in the way of clothing.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> is it possible to have "under, under, under" abs, sure I've got'em


Sure, if you say so :lol: :tongue:


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

just cant get my head around cheryl cole get up she looked like m.bison from street fighter:confused1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

her voice in her new song is mm mm


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mrmasive said:


> it would seem you also have "under abs" :whistling: :tongue:


Could not find them neither :laugh:



tel3563 said:


> is it possible to have "under, under, under" abs, sure I've got'em


Oh I must have these then .... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Going back to sh1tney, she was so cracked up she made Robbie williams who was off his tits last week look like he was a class A amatuer!! Who next week? That walking disease Doherty???


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

mrmasive said:


> lol i prefer women rather than girls but as for gender it depends who is the fittest :thumb:


That was worth some reps!!


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

more pics of cheryl prefferably with little clothing please. lol what can i say ive got a lot of time for the girl


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

I sin it - i fckin love her. haha


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

ricey said:


> more pics of cheryl prefferably with little clothing please. lol what can i say ive got a lot of time for the girl


yes more pics!! :beer: :bounce:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I feel your rep love boys  These are all i could find.



















That first pic is mint, she is f*ckin awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)




----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


>


i shouldnt **** before the gym but **** it....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pmsl -Normally she looks gorgeous but I think that's an absolutely hideous pic ! she looks emaciated in it - is that REALLY a turn on ?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i wasnt looking at the top half of the pic tbh


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Pmsl -Normally she looks gorgeous but I think that's an absolutely hideous pic ! she looks emaciated in it - is that REALLY a turn on ?


in short yes


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Steely - it was the bottom part I was looking at !

pmsl - sh!t those bones would dig in a bit


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nah, i love how she looks in that top pic that i posted, but not the one with the hoody.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I would


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

quite hypnotic this


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

cheryl cole...lookd to me like she needs a good ****ing, not by some poncy footballer lol


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> quite hypnotic this


i jus stared at this for 35 mins before looking away noticing the time an thinkin fcuk i got things to do lol


----------

